# Help please!



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

I brought home 5 8 week old chickens yesterday afternoon and they seemed to settle in nicely. Today a neighbours cat managed to get in the run and although the chicks seemed fine at the time, I have now noticed that one of them is very off colour. She is very sleepy, hardly moving around and behaving very differently to the othe four.do you think she may be in shock? I have hand fed her and encouraged her to drink a bit but she is very quiet. I'm really worried. Any advice or reassurance would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think it is shock if she was not injured. Right age for coccidiosis, though...lethargy, not eating, sometimes pasty butt, sometimes not. Finally just sleep away but show increased respiratory effort as they go.


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I have found a small injury on her neck behind her ear....not sure if this was from the cat or not? There were a few feathers floating around straight after I found the cat. She has been perfectly healthy up until this incident as she was bred from a friends chickens. How does shock usually present?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Just like you describe...just sitting still, dazed expression. It doesn't usually last long unless they are in pain, then they will stay still because it hurts to move.


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Bee. She is still not right this morning. I went to let them out and 4 of them came bouncing out, but she is still sat in her nesting box not wanting to do anything :-(


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Give her some vitamins and electrolytes to help give her a boost to see if that will help her come around.


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks all. She is looking better this morning. She's still a little subdued but moving around much more and not so dazed! Lets hope she continues to improve now.


----------

